# 6mm drill substitution



## wdcav1952

I need to find a dril bit to substitute for a 6mm bit until I order a 6mm.  If I understand the Hut conversion chart, 15/64 is the closest drill available.  Is this correct, or what would be a decent substitute?  I want to drill a hole to mount a bottle stopper blank on the Berea bottle stopper mandrel.

TIA,


----------



## Fred in NC

William, from the home page you can access the references page, and the "decimal equivalents" which is actually a drill bit chart:

http://www.penturners.org/content/HUTDrills.pdf

The 15/64 is the closest bit to 6 mm:

6 mm   =    .2362 
15/64" =    .2344
Difference: .0018 or less than two thousands

For that small difference running the drill through a couple of times will probably do the trick. Most of the time a bit will drill a hole slightly oversize due to runout.


----------



## wdcav1952

Thanks, Fred, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Randy

William
You might also want to consider a B bit at 0.2380. It would be on the larger side of 6 mm while the 15/64th is on the smaller side.


----------



## Dario

That chart really helps...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## mrcook4570

If you are using a softer wood, you may want to use a bit that is smaller than 6mm, as the hole will tend to enlarge while turning.


----------



## alamocdc

Bill, the link I placed on this thread has a very large variety of sizes and the prices are pretty good... $3 and change for a cobalt bit and $1 and change for Vermont Tap and Die brand. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7929


----------



## Fred in NC

Good link, Billy.  Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I need to find a dril bit to substitute for a 6mm bit until I order a 6mm.  If I understand the Hut conversion chart, 15/64 is the closest drill available.  Is this correct, or what would be a decent substitute?  I want to drill a hole to mount a bottle stopper blank on the Berea bottle stopper mandrel.
> 
> TIA,


Per www.arizonasilhouette.com  





> Drill a 6mm hole into the stopper blank, screw in the threaded end of the mandrel into the blank, insert the smooth (round) end of the mandrel into a 3 jawed chuck, Jacobs drill chuck, et. and turn away.  The threads of the mandrel match the threads on both the all-chrome and cork & chrome stoppers.  A 15/64" drill bit is available for a smaller hole when using softer woods.


----------



## wdcav1952

Lou, surely you don't expect me to read directions all the way to the end, do you? []  I got a 15/64 drill at Lowe's this afternoon, and it listed 6mm as the metric equivalent.  So, I guess I am set.  Thanks to all for your input.


----------

